# Does molasses go bad?



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Does molasses have an expiration date, or can you keep it around forever?


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't think it goes bad. I probably average a small carton per year and I've never had to throw it out.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

i"ve had the same for a couple years and just used the last of it a few days ago


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't think it goes bad either. It takes me a loooong time to finish one jar. I think I've had it for over a year.


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

If there's nothing growing on it, it's probably fine







:


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpear* 
If there's nothing growing on it, it's probably fine







:

I think the same


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I freak out every time I open my molasses. It hisses at me. ROFL. But I've had the same bottle (it's HUGE) for about 2 years now and no one's died yet.







And it still tastes really good. It's organic unsulphured blackstrap.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks!
I have the organic unsulphured too, and I know I've had it for at least a year. Nothing seems to ne growing on it and it still smells like molasses so I guess I'll go for it!
I was asking because I today I noticed an expiration date on it (Nov 2006) so I wasn't sure.


----------

